# I believe thread



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I feel sort of stupid doing this.  

But anyway, if you believ that the Rockets are going to recover and go to the playoffs, post it here.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Ofcourse I believe... things can only get better from here on


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Impossible is nothing!


----------



## Rocket (Oct 26, 2005)

I too believe as well...its only 10 games into the season...this team has the heart and character to bounce back from adversity...


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Nah, not a stupid thread Demiloy. :clown: 

I'm a believer!!!!.... eeek, got that song in my head now.... whats that one from Shrek??


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Sweeper said:


> Nah, not a stupid thread Demiloy. :clown:
> 
> I'm a believer!!!!.... eeek, got that song in my head now.... whats that one from Shrek??


I was thinking more "R-Kelly" when I saw this thread


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

yes the rockets will make the playoffs. by the 2nd half of the season, the new guys will be adjusted and the rockets will make their run. maybe this year we started off bad enough that we won't have to play the mavs in the first round(though i still think by that time the rockets will be the better team). playing well at the end of the year(and better soon), getting the 6th seed, and not having the spurs until the conference finals would be nice.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Of course we'r gonna make the playoffs. :twave:


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

just look at my name


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

I know we will make play-offs, its just the matter if seeding. Anything lower than 5th seed is failure.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

We got off a slow start.
And plus, Sura and Glover are out+ McGrady for a few weeks.

I think we'll go to the playoffs, seed 7 or 6.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

we'll pick, this is just a hard month and too many injuries are going on. we need bobby!!


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

For sure.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I believe.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i still believe...

then again, im still expecting the texans to do the same, so maybe i shouldnt get an opinion.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

well, we're 3-8 now, dead last in the West. We really have to get back to our winning ways... maybe the all-star break being held in Houston this season will provide a boost for the guys, I don't know... 


I still believe


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

3-10. Believe, Believe, Believe.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

3-11. This is as positive and optimistic as I've been about a 3-11 team than I have ever been. T-Mac will be back, Yao is angry, Head is stepping up... this team's ready to roll


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

I dont believe anymore


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

:no: :nonono:


----------



## joefox4279 (Dec 23, 2005)

Where going to the playoffs and mark my word its going to be a dog fight .. ^^


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

joefox4279 said:


> Where going to the playoffs and mark my word its going to be a dog fight .. ^^


im going to be as optismistic as you and go out on a limb as well. I still know anything can be possible!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I believe.... that we will be sucking until Yao comes back


----------



## joefox4279 (Dec 23, 2005)

After watching the game tonight i would say i believe the same thing ..


----------

